# Kids Mountain bike, 24 to 26" swappable wheels...



## JamesPM (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey all,

Both my kids are due for new bikes due to an unfortunately times growth spurt.

I recall seeing some decent kids mountain bikes that could fit a 24"+ and a 26" wheel to give some semblance of the ability to grow with the kids..

I can't, for the life of me, remember where I saw it, and google in failing me..

Anybody know what I am talking about?


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

There's Flow bikes. 
https://www.flowkidsbikes.com/full-suspension

Rocky Mountain Reaper
https://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/reaper/2020

Marin Hawk Hill Jr
https://www.marinbikes.com/bikes/20-hawk-hill-jr

Spawn Rokk 24/26
https://spawncycles.com/rokk-24


----------



## JamesPM (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, I have seen those... a bit out of my budget, and I'd like to keep them on a hardtail... Seems like a lot of those aren't compatible..

I keep coming back the Commencal Meta HT 24" wheeled bike, but that too is a lot of $$$...


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

Specialized Riprock 24?
https://forums.mtbr.com/families-ri...fSrBXEPkORS361WX2AkeKAB4Vup8wQF53a4KRcEM-Yjzc


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Problem with the 24/26 is the bike is REALLY LONG in the 24" conversion. And with long cranks. They are really 26" bikes with 24" wheels. If you want to go cheap, the Specialized RipRock 24 will take 24 and 26" wheels. I remember a post with this conversion, I am sure someone with a better memory than me can find it and link it.


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

My 8 years son has the marin hawk hill jr, amazing bike. Maybe is on the expensive side but remember at least you will not have to invest money later. The only upgrade I did is xt brakes, i did have a new set laying around.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

If you are looking for a budget priced hard tail, I would look at the GT Stomper Ace bikes. The wheels are not swappable, but we paid $350 CAD for the 26". I'm sure the price for the 24" would be close to the same and you can sell it and put the $ towards a 26" bike later. My kids had Giant XTC Jr 24" bikes and I would say that the GT stomper Ace 26" bike is a better bike. At the very least, the 26" Stomper is 3 pounds lighter the 24" XTC was! The front fork isn't great in either, but they are ok. I swapped out the cassette on the Stomper to make it a better climber for my son. We would LOVE to be able to afford one of the FS bikes listed above, but we just can't. Really have no complaints with the GT.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Look for an old small/women's bike with 26'' wheels and build up a set of 24''s?


----------



## nobody special (Jun 21, 2019)

How big are your kids?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

JamesPM said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Both my kids are due for new bikes due to an unfortunately times growth spurt.
> 
> ...


I recall these bikes too. I am working on braining, if I come up with something will let you know. As I recall it was a hot swappable frame with adjustable dropouts and geometry set up to handle the change. Not just swapping wheel sizes in a bike.

I think it might have been a euro bike and maybe read about it on bike radar maybe.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

If you want a cheap hardtail with airfork and hydralic brakes and appropriate cranks with ultralight/nice tires...there is only the Vitus 24" for 540$

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-nucleus-24-youth-bike-2020/rp-prod181444

Fwiw that Spesh Riprock needs to die. It's prob the worst mainstream kids bike we've ever ridden for the expensive price.

Skip the convertible wheel bikes and just get a proper bike for his size. The issue here is that one size of bike is always a poor fit. Its either that the frame fits him today in 24" or it fits him at 26". Flow actually did a real convertible frame size where the reach and CS increase in length etc...but I don't know if they make it in 24" or are even in business anymore. It'll be 1200$+ tho for that bike, which sounds like its out of your price range.

We have the FS version of that Commencal Meta, I wouldn't recommend it unless you are prepared to drop 500$ extra for a new wheelset/tires. Wheels/tires are freaky heavy, its ridiculous. Its the last place you want weight. Same thing with the new Nukeproof bikes...poor choice in wide wheels and heavy tires.

If you want to step up to nicer bikes, you are looking at a Spawn Yama Jama/Prevelo Zulu etc. There is a Rocky Mountain Reaper/Norco Charger 4.1 in the middle for around 780$ but I'm not sure they are that they are 200$ better than the Vitus and the cranks are the wrong size (spendy to swap if you wanted too).


----------



## JamesPM (Apr 8, 2009)

F*(*CK... I think choosing kids' bikes is more difficult than choosing my own...

I think I have given up on the swappable wheels,, thus far, the Diamondback Sync'r 24 seems really well spec'd, and Commencal Meta 24" is pretty Rad too, but will be pushing the budget by a considerable amount.....

Anyone have experience with Either?


----------



## m1tch666 (Jun 20, 2014)

https://squish.bike/product/squish-mtb-24/

I'm currently looking atthis for my 8 yr old, who will be getting rid of a riprock 20. Will still upgrade with 1 x 10 and slx brakes.....


----------



## rabitoblanco (Feb 21, 2017)

m1tch666 said:


> https://squish.bike/product/squish-mtb-24/
> 
> I'm currently looking atthis for my 8 yr old, who will be getting rid of a riprock 20. Will still upgrade with 1 x 10 and slx brakes.....


Will that rear fit a 10-speed hub?
The 8-speed Altus has a very loose spring that causes the chain to slap rocks, for sure.

Something to note, this bike has a 70degree head angle-- a degree steeper than the riprock.

Altogether, it's a great bike if you're just riding about on paved/green trails as is. I wouldn't even suggest upgrading anything. 
OTH, if you want to hit trails, I think the Vitus Nucleus is a better spec, at about the same price (maybe cheaper). 67 head angle will make going down easier and smoother, and it already has hydraulic brakes that will be plenty to stop a young rider on average terrain.


----------



## m1tch666 (Jun 20, 2014)

rabitoblanco said:


> Will that rear fit a 10-speed hub?
> The 8-speed Altus has a very loose spring that causes the chain to slap rocks, for sure.
> 
> Something to note, this bike has a 70degree head angle-- a degree steeper than the riprock.
> ...


I hadn't looked to the geometry, couldn't find it when I first looked but now you've mentioned it.....would be fine on the hybrid but not for trails.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

The NS bikes can be swapped to 26 inch wheels, check it out


----------



## Bennnooo (Feb 16, 2021)

regiobike said:


> My 8 years son has the marin hawk hill jr, amazing bike. Maybe is on the expensive side but remember at least you will not have to invest money later. The only upgrade I did is xt brakes, i did have a new set laying around.


Looking at building something similar. Would you be willing to let me know the axle to crown measurement from your sons xfusion Velvet fork on the Marin Hawk Hill Jr please?


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Cannondale Cujo 24+ has better clearance for 26" tires on the fork and rear triangle than my 26" Trek 830.


----------



## greenkiwi (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been thinking about this, and it seems that compromise might be too big for bikes on the less expensive side. I'm also curious if the wheel size difference between a 2.6x24 to a 26" is worth the cost of a new wheelset etc. 

Maybe the best is to let them go on 24" for a bit longer and then shift right to an XS 27.5


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

greenkiwi said:


> I've been thinking about this, and it seems that compromise might be too big for bikes on the less expensive side. I'm also curious if the wheel size difference between a 2.6x24 to a 26" is worth the cost of a new wheelset etc.
> 
> Maybe the best is to let them go on 24" for a bit longer and then shift right to an XS 27.5


I've test fit some old 26" wheels on my son's Vitus Kids 24+. And while they could work, I don't really see the point for most of our riding. My plan is exactly as you described in your last sentence. He'll ride the 24" until he outgrows it and then we'll get him an XS 27.5".


----------



## nwa bike dad (Apr 21, 2018)

rton20s said:


> I've test fit some old 26" wheels on my son's Vitus Kids 24+. And while they could work, I don't really see the point for most of our riding. My plan is exactly as you described in your last sentence. He'll ride the 24" until he outgrows it and then we'll get him an XS 27.5".


This is what we did. My son rode a 24" YJ and then went to a 27.5 Pivot. I think the move to 27.5" is a really tricky one. As numerous posters on here have said, the sweet spot on the 24" size and weight wise is great! And unless you are willing to drop a lot of coin, the jump up can be huge. Lot of the top riders stayed on 24"s for a while because of it. We have found it really depends on the kind of riding and how good they are. The 27.5" is a much bigger bike and makes jumping, manuals and wheelies etc more difficult. Technical (ups and downs), climbing and going fast are all much better on the bigger bike. The real techy stuff is much better on the bigger bike. He couldn't clear some of the jumps he did on his smaller bike but now can clean some really difficult technical sections he wasn't close to on the 24". He loves the new bike. And unless you are compromising something (price mainly, back suspension etc) the FS 27.5 will most likely weight 32 lbs.


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

So, couldn't you put 24 inch wheels on pretty much any 26er, and take it down a notch in standover and weight until they grow a bit more? I unknow cranks can be a problem but assuming you have shorter cranks too...I'm just thinking about putting 24-inch wheels on a 26er as a stepping stone, assuming it's a valid idea is there actually anything different about these bikes with officially swappable wheels or would just getting 24-inch wheels for any 26er be the same thing?


----------



## BP180181 (Mar 17, 2021)

My 11- year old just moved up to the Rokk 26" wheels (Spawn) . It was definitely pricey but grandparents helped and I felt like it transformed her riding. 
100% worth the investment ( we had it as a 24" set up and it worked amazingly well for her at 51" tall and reach was not an issue. Tried the Rocky Mnt reaper before and she felt like it was so big.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

JackOfDiamonds said:


> So, couldn't you put 24 inch wheels on pretty much any 26er, and take it down a notch in standover and weight until they grow a bit more? I unknow cranks can be a problem but assuming you have shorter cranks too...I'm just thinking about putting 24-inch wheels on a 26er as a stepping stone, assuming it's a valid idea is there actually anything different about these bikes with officially swappable wheels or would just getting 24-inch wheels for any 26er be the same thing?


The downside to that is frames on most 26ers (even XS) have quite a bit longer reach than most 24" bikes.

For us, I'd considered getting another Cujo 24 (or other 24" that fits 26" wheels) to leave set up as a rigid bike with 26" slicks for pavement riding.


----------



## Craig_AU (11 mo ago)

I went with a Trek Roscoe 24 for my 8 year old son which can take 26" wheels with typical 2.2-2.3 tires as the frame is designed for 24 x 2.8 tires. There a few threads floating arround on the topic for this bike. I haven't done it myself yet as 24 is still the right size for my kid. I might start by trying a mullet setup as that will be very easy to give a try.

The Roscoe 24 is a great frame which is very worthy of some upgrades to make it into an amazing kids mountain bike. I have so far upgraded the brakes to Magura MT4s and fork to a Manitou M30 (see full write up in this thread Trek Roscoe 24 fork).


----------

